# Is this legal? Can I do this?



## SabrinaO (Aug 18, 2011)

I had a bunch of fliers printed to promote my business. I was _thinking _of spending the 50 cents at a newspaper machine and putting my fliers in each paper. I was going to go to a bunch of local newspaper machines to do this. Anyone have any ideas? Maybe if i have to ask "is this legal" maybe its not?  IDK... just wondering....


----------



## gsgary (Aug 18, 2011)

Just do it what can they do ? just say they were stolen and someone was playing a prank


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 18, 2011)

I would have to say that it's not legal, companies pay the newspapers for the service to have them distributed.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 18, 2011)

Why not just deliver them door to door (or pay someone a few bucks to do it)?


----------



## Twisted (Aug 18, 2011)

Not really "legal" but .... alot of the forms of advertising people use now are not really "legal".  They will probably never know unless someone catches you at the machine actually rifling through the papers.

If you do get caught the worst case scenario would probably be a vandalism charge.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah, I'm thinking definitely not legal.

Why don't you go to a party supply store, a costume store, kids clothing stores, etc and see if you can put your fliers up there?

That way you at least have a targeted audience instead of some random people who might buy a paper that day.


----------



## SabrinaO (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks all for your input. Maybe I _should _just deliver them door to door. But even if i did it.. twisted &gary you are right. what can they _really _do? I tried to find some info on this, but found nothing.


----------



## e.rose (Aug 18, 2011)

imagemaker46 said:


> I would have to say that it's not legal, companies pay the newspapers for the service to have them distributed.



Agreed... not to mention people pay to have inserts put into papers and ads printed in them...


----------



## Twisted (Aug 18, 2011)

Another thing you could do without getting a charge is.....just throw some of your fliers on top of the newspaper machine.


----------



## mjhoward (Aug 18, 2011)

I would do as Big Mike said and just deliver them door to door.  That is legal and cheaper.  I just read in the news last week that vendors have been keeping a much closer eye on their papers because people were stealing the coupons out mainly due to the 'Extreme couponing' craze going on.  You wouldn't want them thinking that was what you were doing.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 18, 2011)

SabrinaO said:


> Thanks all for your input. Maybe I _should _just deliver them door to door. But even if i did it.. twisted &gary you are right. what can they _really _do? I tried to find some info on this, but found nothing.



It must be legal then


----------



## SabrinaO (Aug 18, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking definitely not legal.
> 
> Why don't you go to a party supply store, a costume store, kids clothing stores, etc and see if you can put your fliers up there?
> 
> That way you at least have a targeted audience instead of some random people who might buy a paper that day.



Thanks for the ideas! I was just thinking of doing this in a specific neighborhood (navy housing) because there are tons of familes w/kids. Plus id say about 50% of my clients have been military clients.


----------



## KmH (Aug 18, 2011)

Not legal.

Not ethical.

Not moral.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 18, 2011)

mjhoward said:


> I would do as Big Mike said and just deliver them door to door.  That is legal and cheaper.  I just read in the news last week that vendors have been keeping a much closer eye on their papers because people were stealing the coupons out mainly due to the 'Extreme couponing' craze going on.  You wouldn't want them thinking that was what you were doing.



She could put a flier in and steal the coupon at the same time thats win win


----------



## Twisted (Aug 18, 2011)

mjhoward said:


> I would do as Big Mike said and just deliver them door to door.  That is legal and cheaper.  I just read in the news last week that vendors have been keeping a much closer eye on their papers because people were stealing the coupons out mainly due to the 'Extreme couponing' craze going on.  You wouldn't want them thinking that was what you were doing.



That would actually depend on the state. Some places you do have to get a permit to hang door fliers. Yea I know sounds stupid but its true.


----------



## e.rose (Aug 18, 2011)

SabrinaO said:


> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I'm thinking definitely not legal.
> ...



So why don't you just go door to door then?  If it's a specific neighborhood with your target market, wouldn't it hook them more if they not only got a flier but *met* their personal photographer and got a feel for your personality?

Face time man... it's one of the best sellers so I've heard...


----------



## SabrinaO (Aug 18, 2011)

e.rose said:


> SabrinaO said:
> 
> 
> > Kerbouchard said:
> ...



You're right! I just wanted to do a fast and easy thing... but nothing good comes easy.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 18, 2011)

I went to a seminar where one of the speakers was a big advocate of direct mail advertising.  (putting fliers in mailboxes).

He said that it's one of the most tried & true methods of advertising and it's fairly easy to track your results, which is a key to good advertising.  

He's developed a sort of system for how he does his news letters / fliers and it seems to really work for him.  He also helps a lot of other photographers and businesspeople to write theirs.  (not for free though).  

Photography Marketing for portrait and wedding photographers


----------



## Tee (Aug 18, 2011)

SabrinaO said:


> Plus id say about 50% of my clients have been military clients.



Did you know that both the Coast Guard and Navy have their own daycare facilities?  See if you can post there or at least hit up some windshields in the parking lot.  I don't think you can solicit in housing on base, though.


----------



## Dao (Aug 18, 2011)

There are few soccer and baseball fields close to where I live.  I went there one weekend and noticed they have soccer matches for kids.  The kids are maybe age form 6 to 12.   4 soccer fields were full of soccer moms and dads.  If there are events like this in your area, you maybe able to find a lot of prospects there.


----------



## MWC2 (Aug 18, 2011)

worst thing they could do.. charge you their going rate for flyer insert in their papers.  That could add up quickly to being a pretty expensive lesson learned.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 18, 2011)

SabrinaO said:


> You're right! I just wanted to do a fast and easy thing... but nothing good comes easy.


Or free.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Aug 18, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> SabrinaO said:
> 
> 
> > You're right! I just wanted to do a fast and easy thing... but nothing good comes easy.
> ...



There you go interjecting logic again.

For shame.

For shame.

However....... She did get free advertising ideas on the interwebs from a group of unsuspecting photographers..... That didn't cost much.


----------



## KmH (Aug 18, 2011)

What does all this have to do with photography? Let alone beginner forum photography? :lmao:


----------



## jake337 (Aug 18, 2011)

Why don't you  just call the newspaper?  Aslo, who knows who will be grabbin a paper out of there.  Why  not go door to door and that way they can see who will be taking there pics in person.  A big part of business is selling yourself.  Not just the product.


----------



## molested_cow (Aug 18, 2011)

If you do door to door, make sure the print quality is better than chinese take-out or pizza menus.


----------



## Overread (Aug 18, 2011)

Moving to general shop talk


----------



## e.rose (Aug 18, 2011)

Over, are you the only mod in existence anymore?


----------



## Overread (Aug 18, 2011)

Naw I'm just the one with the broom to sweep things into the right place


----------



## Arch (Aug 18, 2011)

e.rose said:


> Over, are you the only mod in existence anymore?



We are always watching you.. mwahahahaha!


----------



## OrionsByte (Aug 18, 2011)

e.rose said:


> Over, are you the only mod in existence anymore?



Careful erose, you're gonna get yourself banned again!


----------



## dnavarrojr (Aug 18, 2011)

I went to a high school football practice yesterday that was also a pot luck party for the parents.  I took a bunch of pictures, then handed out my business cards and told parents if they emailed me their kids number I'd email them web size images for free.  I got 16 emails last night and another 7 so far today.

I'm emailing the images out this weekend along with a special coupon for portraits.

There are lots of "free" ways to advertise that only cost your time.


----------



## mishele (Aug 18, 2011)

Arch said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > Over, are you the only mod in existence anymore?
> ...


I feel violated!!!


----------



## molested_cow (Aug 18, 2011)

mishele said:


> I feel violated!!!



*cough...


----------



## tirediron (Aug 18, 2011)

SabrinaO said:


> Thanks all for your input. Maybe I _should _just deliver them door to door. But even if i did it.. twisted &gary you are right. *what can they really do*? I tried to find some info on this, but found nothing.


The flier will have your business name and info on it; they're a newspaper.  Do I really have to draw you a picture???????


----------



## mishele (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm sure if they catch you, they will understand that you couldn't find ANY info. on how to contact a local paper.:lmao:


----------



## rob0225 (Aug 19, 2011)

SabrinaO said:


> Thanks for the ideas! I was just thinking of doing this in a specific neighborhood (navy housing) because there are tons of familes w/kids. Plus id say about 50% of my clients have been military clients.



If this is base housing, most, if not all, military installations require permission to solicit on base.  Not having it and getting caught could get you banned from the base.


----------



## photogir2002 (Aug 19, 2011)

SabrinaO said:


> I had a bunch of fliers printed to promote my business. I was _thinking _of spending the 50 cents at a newspaper machine and putting my fliers in each paper. I was going to go to a bunch of local newspaper machines to do this. Anyone have any ideas? Maybe if i have to ask "is this legal" maybe its not?  IDK... just wondering....



It is NOT legal. Companies pay the newspapers for inserts and it's a big money maker for newspapers. They will NOT take lightly to you putting anything of your own in their papers without asking....


----------



## bennielou (Aug 19, 2011)

It's just bad form.  I say don't do it.  It's not ethical.  And it's a bit (more than a bit) tacky.


----------



## shortpants (Aug 19, 2011)

Did you really have to ask this question?


----------



## unpopular (Aug 19, 2011)

Those machines are the property of the newspaper or vendor who owns the contract. They have the right to control what is inside them, and my guess would be that tampering with them would be like tampering with anyone else's private property. Placing a stack on top, on other other hand, may also be illegal but I doubt it'd get you in much trouble.


----------



## brandibell (Aug 20, 2011)

Don't do it. Like previously stated other companies pay money to put their ads in the paper. By you doing what you asked, to me is essentially stealing. Karma.

My community has a local news letter (booklet) the ads are super cheap like $10 a month. There is also a website about the city I live in that advertises local businesses categorized by community. For me it's $150 every 3 months. It's great and not very expensive. as for fliers I would do door to door as well as hang them in local businesses that allow it.


----------



## aliancer (Aug 22, 2011)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Why not just deliver them door to door (or pay someone a few bucks to do it)?



How do you rates to paid them on this case?

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------

